
DoD uses 8-inch floppy disks in a legacy control system of US nuclear forces - smartmic
http://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-16-468
======
mimo777
Yay! A new machine for me to perseverate on.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Series/1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Series/1)

